# June 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

June 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 6/1/17 on page 90
2.  Gods of Gotham (audiobook) began 6/1/17, completed 6/13/17, 480 pages read
3.  Lincoln in the Bardo (audiobook) began 6/13/17, completed 6/25/17, 368 pages read
4.  The Last Night at Tremore Beach (audiobook) began 6/25/17, as of 6/30/17, 36 pages read

June 2017 Pages Read:  884
June 2017 Books Read:  2
2017 Pages Read:  6143
2017 Books Read:  17


----------

